# uponor is now at ace hardware



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Pipe , fittings , brass fittings , tools, everything you need to do uponor they got it. How do you guys feel about this ?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Pipe , fittings , brass fittings , tools, everything you need to do uponor they got it. How do you guys feel about this ?


And the customer can find how-to vids on the internet....

It's what I been saying, innit. You kids have got to diversify and/or specialize away from the homeowner base.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Does that mean switch to zurn pex and their 'quick squeeze' fittings ? What was uponor thinking ? When we bid out repipes and we tell them we use the latest advanced material , customers get pist and confused when they see it at chain stores. Wheres the exclusivity through suppliers to back us and our trade ? Wtf man.whats next , uponor at home depot and lowes ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Does that mean switch to zurn pex and their 'quick squeeze' fittings ? What was uponor thinking ? When we bid out repipes and we tell them we use the latest advanced material , customers get pist and confused when they see it at chain stores. Wheres the exclusivity through suppliers to back us and our trade ? Wtf man.whats next , uponor at home depot and lowes ?


 ace would not be bad if it stops there they have such a heavy mark up it still leaves room for profit. If the other box stores get ahold of it then we all would have a problem.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

But still. Now there isnt really a pex that everybody and their mother wont see . Besides rehau and viega i guess , but still i dont use those , nobody around here does , suppliers dont carry it.i guess ill be switching to zurn.but ive heard problems with zurn quick squeeze fittings failing.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

The ace hardware that we use a lot. We asked the plumbing manager to bring it in.its expensive but it's closer than our supply house


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

*What is the big issue?*

Look guys. Where I live anyone can buy pex from the local hardware store and connect them without any special tools. 

Plumbing material being more available to the layman and easier to install does not devalue plumbers. 

Anyone could connect pipes but only plumbers know the codes, the ideal way to do things, make it look aesthetic, know one hundred percent that only top quality material is being used. 

You aren't selling just the product when you walk in. You sell yourself. Your knowledgeand your skill. 

If you can quickly and cogently explain that to a potential customer you needn't worry all that much. 

In any event most homeowners are not interested in doing plumbing themselves. 

Technology and industries are always changing. This is a good thing for society and our overall quality of life. Instead if shouting we need to learn how to accept the change and adapt accordingly.

My two cents.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

they can always buy the aquapex pipe and put it together with
shark bite fittings..... 

they dont really need to learn how to use the expanders if they feel they are saving money with the sharkbites over 
hireing a pumber

dont worry about it... its for the bottom feeders anyway
and you dont need to work for that class anyway....


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Hardware stores have been selling copper pipe and fittings for years. They also sell Romex, BX, lumber and all kinds of building materials. Just because they can get a hold of it doesn't mean that our Trade is devalued as was mentioned in another post. We've all seen installations of PEX, copper, PVC etc. done well and done poorly. as a trade, we do not need to worry about materials being available. What we need to worry about is that we are doing installations that are well done and correct, things that the average Joe cannot do. 
One bonus of having Wirsbo available at hardware store is that we can get it after hours when our suppliers are closed LOL


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm glad they're selling it. Can't wait to have the calls where the DIY'er doesn't understand why the PEX he bought at the box store doesn't seem to install properly with the Uponor fittings. :brows: :laughing:

Here are my thoughts on the matter:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/bizbrew-does-where-you-buy-supplies-matter-25171/

The manufacturers walked away (ran) from the protectionist sales processes when the retail building products industry blossomed in the 80's. They finally saw the light as far as how much money was lost by snubbing the retail market. It started with around here with Builder's Square in the early 70's. Then came Home Depot in the late 70's. Lowes was around a lot longer than both but didn't go down the "big Box" road until HD almost put them under.

Herb Kohler in the 80's (early 90's) highlighted the retail trend for our trade. He stated in a Contractor's Magazine article regarding new fixture sales, that plumbing would become an install only service business. When the biggest gun in the cabinet goes there, it is near impossible to stop. And now it is beyond impossible. Humpty Dumpty will not be reassembled.

Some comparisons to how HVAC has insulated itself from the trend are valid. However, it really is apples and oranges. At least until they start selling HVAC units with the option of brushed nickel or bronze finishes on the furnace door. Furnaces and condensers do not currently have the retail potential that plumbing fixtures have.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

After reading some opinions ,i guess my mind has opened a wee bit. Perhaps i just had a mental relationship with uponor pex. Also , good article plgbiz


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I too long for the good ole days when we had full control over all of it. But the Devil is on our dance card now and there is no getting away from it in residential service. If you are in this part of the trade, then the big box and the internet are going to be part of the deal. 

You just have to find the workaround that works for you.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone made a catchy statement in another thread , the big box retailers became the wholeslers.but how do you guys get around it ?


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> *I too long for the good ole days when we had full control over all of it.* But the Devil is on our dance card now and there is no getting away from it in residential service. If you are in this part of the trade, then the big box and the internet are going to be part of the deal.
> 
> You just have to find the workaround that works for you.


That's when plumbing was fun, might be a good time to get out of the trade and drive a school bus.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> dont worry about it... its for the bottom feeders anyway
> [..











That is what we must do. Find the clientele who are willing to pay for a licensed plumber's services. 

I do work for an MD. He calls people for everything. He doens't even cut his own grass. Those are the customers I am willing to work for. Not the out-of-work broke alchoholic who wants to beat me up on a price of $90 to replace a flapper in his toilet, for example.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We have a doctor who we work with, we installed a ise 1.1hp disposer about a yeah ago. We explained it has a 10 year manufacture Warrenty etc. he called yesterday because it got stuck. He wanted us to install a new one not fix it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is what we must do. Find the clientele who are willing to pay for a licensed plumber's services.
> 
> I do work for an MD. He calls people for everything. He doens't even cut his own grass. Those are the customers I am willing to work for. Not the out-of-work broke alchoholic who wants to beat me up on a price of $90 to replace a flapper in his toilet, for example.


I don't cut my grass either


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I,........I,........I,........ah screw it :furious:


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Pipe , fittings , brass fittings , tools, everything you need to do uponor they got it. How do you guys feel about this ?


Uponor I never heard this word before. I just learned a new thing today.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I,........I,........I,........ah screw it :furious:












That's a good one. This post made me laugh....:laughing:


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

arie stratus said:


> Uponor I never heard this word before. I just learned a new thing today.


It sais it right on the roll lol


----------

